# that's a KITTY door!



## zeke11 (Jul 21, 2009)

My dh built this kitty door for the cats to use to get downstairs to their litter box. The idea was to prevent Mr. Doofus, I mean - Duffy, from going down to have tasty kitty nuggets. 

Of course, he does believe he is a kitty and used the kitty door to go downstairs. However, coming back up was a bit of a problem. Because his hind legs were lower than the front legs, he found it hard to boost himself through the door. THUS: CAUGHT IN THE ACT.

As you can see, William patiently waits for his turn.










Kris


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Mr. Doofus!!! LOL Thanks for the laugh....silly golden you are a DOG!!!


----------



## Karen2 (Jan 5, 2009)

I know how that kitty door works.
Sierra blasted thru ours in hot pursuit one day, I have no idea how she fit as she was about 10# heavier at the time!
She hasn't tried it though!
Karen


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Hahahaha, I love how casually he's standing there.


----------



## hardygirl (Apr 3, 2010)

Sounds like Roxy! For awhile (3 maybe 4 days) we had her downstairs in her crate...our cats stopped using the litter box completely, and we moved Roxy upstairs. Now her goal in life is to make it downstairs for the cat poop.:yuck: We'll be putting a door on the laundry room sooner or later.....for now she's forbidden from going down there without a leash attached to me and her!


----------



## sdain31y (Jul 5, 2010)

I mentioned somehwere else, but we cut a "mouse hole" shaped cat door into the pantry where the cats have food, safety and their tootsie rool filled litter box. Worked great with our grown dog, but Ms.. Jazz at 1 yr and 63 pounds could still scamper through, as impossible as it seemed. She could also go thru the cat doors on the dog gates we had put up to contain the dog, but let the cats go thru. We had to use zip ties to make the opening really small which worked until she bit right thru them. 

Luckily at this point, the gates are for the most part down and she respects the mouse door and doesn't go thru it. Think it was the banging on the ironing board hanging on the inside when she tried to sneak thru the last time!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I love the cats expression in the last picture. Almost like trying not to laugh at Duffy in the cat door. That cracks me up.


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

The cat looks like it's thinking "silly, silly dog..." 

He looks a little worried.


----------



## Kohanagold (Nov 5, 2008)

That's hilarious!! LOL. Btw, your kitty is BEAUTIFUL!!!!


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

LOL...I thought my Jax was the only one with that name...Mr. Dufus! He looks so darn cute stuck in the door though! Maybe an extra small hole would have been in order lol


----------



## turtle66 (Feb 19, 2010)

This is funny!!!! LOL.
By the way Mr Doofus, aeehhh Duffy is a very handsome fellow....your cat, too!!!
Heike


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

I think William looks a little disgruntled.


----------



## zeke11 (Jul 21, 2009)

Thanks everyone! yes, William seems a bit bothered....and Duffy no longer fits through the door 

Kris


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

When Gilmour was a pup he went right through the little cat doors in my Carlson gates. Kinda defeated the purpose LOL

I just closed the doors and let Ronin jump over until Gilmour was too big to get through


----------



## doggylove86 (Aug 26, 2010)

Hahahaha he's too smart!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Hey Doo! I can't wait to hear you talk your way out of the ticket!


----------

